# need help!!! 82 sentra e15 rebuild



## bigrkane (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi, I bought a really nice 82 sentra e15 for $250 and I just rebuilt the motor. But the problem I'm running into is the mass of vacuum lines, it is a huge mess. I have the factory shop nissan repair manual and it really is no help and on top on that it has the factory high altitude modules on it. My first question is does anyone have info on were all the vacuum lines go, maybe a detailed diagram. Also where the check values go and the right direction for the valves. 

My other question is there a way to eliminate the need for all this crap? To make the motor more simple? 

Thanks!!


----------



## bigrkane (Nov 21, 2013)

Really no one can help.me out?????


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You have to remember you are working on a 23-year-old Sentra. There's a few of them out there, but they are getting to be fairly rare, these days, especially the high altitude models. There would have been a vacuum diagram on the bottom of the hood, originally. The factory service manual should have all the information you need, but you may try the free repair guides at Autozone.com; they have vacuum diagrams and might be easier for you to follow.


----------



## bigrkane (Nov 21, 2013)

There are diagrams on the hood but only cover about 30% of the vacuum system. The manual has about 85%, but the rest is unknown, I can't even find some of the parts listed in the manual, so I don't even know what some of it is or does. This thing has about 55-65ft of vacuum line, its crazy. I have even tried finding a pictures of e15 engines online to see how to run everything. I thought at least one person here in the forums has rebuilt an e15/16 before, they are common motors. I wish I could figure out what all the parts are so I could just rip all thus crap out and run it wih minimul vacuum lines.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The E-motors with a regular choke or with TBI weren't too bad as far as the vacuum lines and hoses, but the ones with the VCM (vacuum control module...sometimes referred to as the "hopeless chokeless" system, could be a real pain, especially if you weren't familiar with them. They had vacuum lines and switches everywhere! Only once did Nissan do a good job at explaining the system, in a "Tech Talk" magazine article that was given to Nissan techs. This obscure article was probably issued in the early 90's, or maybe late 80's. I wish I still had it! As far as I know, though, the VCM didn't come out until 1984. I worked on quite a few E-motors back in the day, but having lived in NJ, I don't believe I ever worked on a "high altitude" model, so I'm really not that familiar with the system.


----------



## bigrkane (Nov 21, 2013)

I am going to get some pictures and post them, then you can see the hopeless system I'm working with. Lol I think I got the vucuum system figured out except one module that has no name and I cant anything in the factory service manual about it. I got the car to start but will not run/idel correctly, I got a new complete rebuilt carb so maybe it needs to adjusted- the mixture/idel screws?? Not sure.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There should be one idle mixture screw on the firewall side of the carb. They come with an aluminum plug covering it from the factory and there's not a lot of room. I used to take a self-tapping sheet metal screw and a 1/4" drive air ratchet to remove them without removing the carb from the engine. The self-tapper pulls the cab right out; you just need to make sure you center it properly. If you have a fuel enrichment solenoid on the carb, it needs to be unplugged and idle mixture adjusted using an emissions analyzer (aka "tailpipe sniffer")...at least to do it "properly." Otherwise, try turning it out about 1-1/2 to 2 turns. If you post a picture, I "may" be able to help you out a little more.


----------



## bigrkane (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## bigrkane (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## bigrkane (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## bigrkane (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## bigrkane (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## bigrkane (Nov 21, 2013)

Those are the old pictures before I pulled the motor, as you can see the motor after rebuild. The engine compartment also got a good cleaning and paint. First pic has the high alt module and unknown module in red, I don't know where the lines go to from that unknown module.


----------

